# Yeasty



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone ,
I've been feeding my spoo's raw for a couple months. they seem to have transitioned well. At first I fed nothing but chicken parts, drumsticks , thighs and backs. Lately my girls have become very yeasty smelling. What a terrible smell! I've read that to much chicken can cause this issue. What do you think? I'm very frustrated at this. I didn't notice this to be as severe when feeding kibble. Lately I'm feeding a mix of hamburger, rice and hard boiled eggs. I run the shells through a grinder as one of my girls, Belle, had been coughing up some bone from the chicken parts. I'm on the verge of going back to kibble. Please advise. I'm on a fixed income and I swear my girls eat better than me, geez! Not sure what to do? Sorry to complain, guess I'm just a bit overwhelmed with all the recent costs of pet ownership. Dang.
Jcris


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think if you decide to stay with raw you may need to source a wider variety of food, including things like kidney and liver. Chicken is fine as a foundation, but a bit limited as a total diet - take a look here for how to balance a raw diet: DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs

If you have a raw feeding group locally they may know of inexpensive sources - or if it is proving too complicated and expensive perhaps you could just replace one or two kibble meals a week with chicken pieces?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'd ditch the rice. Carbohydrates are food for yeast. Be sure you add more variety IF you've tried one protein source for a week or so at a time to make sure no particular allergy or sensitivity to it. Be sure you've got the ratios approximately correct: 80% muscle meat (vary it), 10% bone and 10% organ meat, 1/2 of which is liver, the other half kidney or spleen...vary it a little. Have you located some RAW GREEN TRIPE? That's a VERY good thing to incorporate into your muscle meat. You can't find it in grocery stores for humans. Look online. I get it at Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow. https://hare-today.com/ 

It's got loads of natural pro-biotics. Lots of good stuff. The Stink On Tripe- For Your Dog - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Be sure to give fresh sardines or like fish once or twice a day. Very good omegas in there. Or a little krill or fish oil. (I think Krill might be better. I'll be switching next time I need some) I got mine from Hare Today, (above)

You may be lacking in some nutrients...maybe not hitting all the marks. Things can be adjusted and will get better.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

hello,
I have fed them green tripe and continue to do so. They seem to like it but oh my it does smell nasty. I usually feed it once a week and then as the first meal of the day. Their first mealtime varies but lately I don't feed them until 10-11 am and then again around 6-7 pm. I'm wondering if I should just feed them once a day? They get a run at the local field usually twice and sometimes three times a day. They are a healthy weight 45 and 48 pounds and are very energetic while at play. Can you say ball obsessed! Guess I'm just struggling a bit with cost and my ability to care for them. 
Thanks so very much for the advise though,
Best regards,
Jcris


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Are you buying your meat from the grocery store? If so, you should be able to find cheaper sources. I am just in the process of switching my dog from kibble/canned food to a diet that will be 50% raw, that I make myself, and 50% kibble. I'm only doing it that way because I travel a lot and can't feed raw then. Otherwise, I'd do all raw because it will be cheaper than what I was spending on kibble and canned food. But, the grocery store is a really expensive way to do raw I think. 

Here are some suggestions for sourcing meat. 

Asian/oriental grocery stores - usually a great source of organ meat, lots of organs that you can't find at the regular grocery, as well as some other really odd animal parts that are pretty cheap. The closest one to me is about 45min away, but still worth the drive if I buy a bunch of stuff and freeze it. 

Butchers - if you can find a local butcher/meat processor they can definitely help you figure out what cuts of meat will be cheap to feed, and sometimes they'll also give you a good deal on the less popular organs. Just tell them you are feeding your dog raw meat. Sometimes these folks don't have a website, so calling works better. 

Hunters - I'm not sure where you live, but if hunting is popular and you know someone that hunts you may be able to get meat from them. People who really like to hunt often end up with more meat than they want, or certain cuts they just don't use. 

Farmers - again, not sure where you live, but I've been getting in touch with a few people in my area that raise grass fed cattle and sheep and forage fed pork, and my mom raises free range chickens. I've been able to get some great quality meat at great prices this way, buying stuff that's less popular with humans. Again, sometimes this takes more legwork than just going to the grocery store or ordering online but it can be much cheaper. 

Also, I tell all my friends and family that if they are cleaning out their freezers I'll take any meat they don't want. You'd be surprised at how many people throw away meat that has been frozen for a while. They throw it in the freezer, forget about it, and then decide they don't want it because it has been in there too long. 

If you can't find cheaper sources for meat, you may be better off feeding kibble... I think it is probably better to feed kibble than a raw diet that is lacking certain nutrients.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you Firestorm!
Good advise. I live in Lakeport, Ca. Its a small town of less than 5000 folks so options area bit limited. But we do have a local butcher/meat market that I'll check out. And you're right I've been getting all my raw stuff from supermarkets, of which we have only 2. Safeway and Bruno's . An asian market is a great idea although there are none around that I'm aware of. I used to live in the Bay Area of California and the options were tremendous. They had this asian market named Mom's that had the most unusual variety of fish, meat, poultry imaginable. Great prices too! So, I'll make more of an effort to find some other resources. I'm sure they're out there. I just need to do some legwork.
Best regards,
Jcris


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> Be sure to give fresh sardines or like fish once or twice a day.


Yikes! What a typo! :ahhhhh: I meant once or twice a week.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I love the Asian markets I have near by. But at regular grocery stores even, I watch for things to be very near or on their expiration date. They're often marked down 50%. They're perfectly fine. I go home, cut 'em up and package in little freezer bags. Or if I don't have time, they can be partially thawed and re-frozen. That doesn't hurt dogs to thaw and re-freeze. If you do get grocery store chicken, get Foster Farms or maybe some other brand that doesn't put "broth" in it. That's basically a lot of salt water and dogs don't handle excess salt well. It's hard on their kidneys. Best to find organic...a home farm raised type situation if you can. Finding a hunter would be awesome. Be sure to freeze all meat for at least 2 weeks prior to feeding to kill most any parasite. (there are a few that aren't killed this way, such as what is found in Pacific Northwest salmon...don't feed!) Grass fed beef is a good thing to watch for. Free range chickens, eggs, grass fed meat...much higher in omega 3 fatty acids etc. 

I just cut up this leg of lamb yesterday. And saved two slices for me. lol. (just two little ones) What a score that was! $10.00 for the whole thing. I got two of them, finished the first. I had some of that one too...yummy! I love lamb. It's grass fed too.


----------

